# Eastern Jane Atom Series: eure Meinung?



## *Souly* (15. Oktober 2005)

hallo 

ich hab vor mir ein bmx zu hollen!

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?d__Eastern_Bikes_Jane_Atom_Series___2006_143.htm 

das eastern erfüllt eigentlich alle meine wünsche, jetzt hab ich aber nen paar fragen.

wie haltbar ist der 9t driver und internal headset?

ist es besser ein 21" oberrohr zu fahren, oder lieber einen 20,5"?

solte etwas schon vorher getauscht werden?

ich hoffe auf eure hilfe...

mfg souly


----------



## Sele666 (15. Oktober 2005)

rad ist soweit recht gut....
wenn du nen harten antritt hast iss 25/9 nich umbedingt das optimum...
ansonsten isses ok
naja 21" währ mir zu lang ich fahr im mom 20,5 und ab montag 20,6 länger solltes dann auch nich sein aber das iss geschmakssache...
hoffe das internal headset hält... hab ich montag auch...
und tauschen tust was sobalds kaputt ist... pedale werdens zB net lange machen..
naja soweit..


ps ne dirtjumper 1 03 mit 05 er krone könnt ich dir anbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (15. Oktober 2005)

hmm das ace of spades atom gibt es in 20,5"

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/d__Eastern_Bikes_Ace_of_Spades_Atom_Series____2006_1452.htm 

nur was ist ander das es den preis unterschied rechtfertig?

in einigen shops hab ich das jane und das ace zum selben preis gesehen!??????

gibt es eine alukurbel von eastern, ich hab keine gefunden.

ps: was soll die dj1 kosten?

mfg


----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2005)

Also so ansich ist das Bike top. Da kann man echt nichts sagen.
Die Oberrohrlänge hängt von deiner Größe und deinem Geschmack ab.
Ich fahre bei 180cm Körpergröße einen 20,75er Rahmen. Hab leider keine Vergleichswerte, aber ich komme prima damit zurecht. Ich würde allerdings auch noch 20,5 fahren, 21" dann eher nur bei entsprechend kurzem Hinterbau.

Bei den 9er Drivern gibt es ab und an mal Probleme, die Lager der Driver sind recht klein und können eben schneller mal kaputt gehen. Ich persönlich würde nichts unter 30/11 fahren, aber auch hier hängts vom Geschmack ab.Es gibt genug Leute, bei denen funktioniert 25/9 problemlos. Wenn dir die Übersetzung nicht passt kannst du ja auch später ein 27er Blatt verbauen, aber eine Übersetzung von 3 finde ich wieder etwas arg.

Ansonsten waren die beiden Modelle Jane und Ace of Spades beide gleich, bis auf den Rahmen, die waren unterschiedlich lang und ich meine zu glauben, dass eines einen Wishbone Hinterbau hatte und das andere ein Double Diamond Hinterbau.

Ob es von Eastern eine Alukurbel gibt weiß ich nicht, aber Alukurbeln sind toll, bzw. zumindest Kurbeln mit Achsklemmungen, weil da selbst solche Grobmotoriker wie ich alles selber zerlegen und warten können.

Ja, sonst gibts nur einen Tipp: kaufen!

Edit: Jane hat 10/14mm Achsen, Ace of Spades 14/14mm. Wenn du nicht soviel grindest reicht das Jane, ansonsten sind 14mm Achsen eben stabiler.


----------



## *Souly* (16. Oktober 2005)

also ich werd mir zu 90% das ace of spades holle, nur find ich das mit der alu kurbel sehr verwunderlich! weiß keiner welche kurbel das sein soll?

mfg souly


----------



## p0$3r (16. Oktober 2005)

die bikes ham aber auch beide nen nachteil: spanish bb...
das is nit soo der renner...nach meinen geschmak sogar der größte müll, weil wenn du bei z.B. euro bb ein neues innenlager kaufen müsstest, bräuchtest du bei spanisch bb nen neun rahmen, weil die lager der tretarme direkt im rahmen "rollen" statt in einem gesonderten innenlager
mfg


----------



## Sele666 (16. Oktober 2005)

moaaa alter laberst du nen müll! macht deinem nick jedenfalls alle ehre!
bei spanisch bb werden industrielager in den rahmen eingepresst...
heißt wenn eind kaputt iss presst man nen neues lager ein... ganz einfach!!!


----------



## p0$3r (17. Oktober 2005)

und wos denn der unterschied zu usbb und bmx bb


----------



## Sele666 (17. Oktober 2005)

gibt keinen.... usbb wird nur von vielen umgangssprachlich bmx bb genannt...


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

erstma: ich will keinen neuen thread aufmachen und weils sich eh grad um innenlager dreht:
ich wollte mir ne neue kurbel, samt innenlager holen, hab nämlich derzeitig ne obc kurbel. Nun bin ich aber extremst verwirrt wg. spanisch bb, us bb und bmx bb.  
was davon brauch ich nu für mein bmx? passen die alle bei jedem bmx, nur die lager sind anders, oder wie? Hülfe
danke für postingz


----------



## Sele666 (17. Oktober 2005)

ich geh ma davon aus das du us bb hast... hab noch nie ne opc mit spanisch oder euro gesehen.. also us bb kurbel kaufen->glücklich sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

jo k thx...aber in den rahmen passt theoretischer weise auch z.B. euro bb rein, richtig? dann bräuchte ich nur andere lager, oder wie?
und wenns ne teuer kurbel is wo die lager dabei sind, kanns mir doch total latte sein welches lager, oder?


----------



## derFisch (17. Oktober 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> jo k thx...aber in den rahmen passt theoretischer weise auch z.B. euro bb rein, richtig? dann bräuchte ich nur andere lager, oder wie?
> und wenns ne teuer kurbel is wo die lager dabei sind, kanns mir doch total latte sein welches lager, oder?


Nein.
Andere Lager, andere Maße => anderer Rahmen


----------



## Potato_Pit (17. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Nein.
> Andere Lager, andere Maße => anderer Rahmen



Drei Worte : Re du zierhülse.....äh ja Reduzierhülse kann man in einem solchen Fall auch nehmen...


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

es gbt besondere innenlager, die als adapter von bmxbb auf euro bb fungieren. 
fährt n kollege am mbt. er komtm damit zurecht. aber in meinen augen isses trotzdem schwachsinn. wenn man schon den gewichtsnachteil von bmxbb hat,wegen des rahmens sollte man doch nciht seine vorteile dann auch verschmähen, wie die größeren lager und damit die größere stabilität

PS: opc haben generell immer bmx-bb also kauf dir wie schon gesgat wurde ne schicke kurbel mit usbb(auch bmxbb genannt)
gibt da ein paar sehr schöne, zb die primo powerbite. 
aber mach dir erstmal selber ein bild. parano hat eine sehr schöne auswahl an kurbeln.

sers david


----------



## derFisch (17. Oktober 2005)

Potato_Pit schrieb:
			
		

> Drei Worte : Re du zierhülse.....äh ja Reduzierhülse kann man in einem solchen Fall auch nehmen...


klar! und das auch für Spanishbb 

für weiteres siehe Flatpro...


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

azo ich habs jetzt gepeilt thx =)
achso ja...die primo powerbite is schon seit nem monat mein favourit für ne dreiteilige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> azo ich habs jetzt gepeilt thx =)
> achso ja...die primo powerbite is schon seit nem monat mein favourit für ne dreiteilige


jop, mit der kurbel hat primo damals echt ne nvolltreffer gelandet, die kurbel existiert ja schons eit mindestens 2 jahren und wird immernoch gerne gekauft


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

und eine kleine technische fraga hab ich noch (sry for offtopic)
wo is der unterschied zw. ner cassetten nabe und z.B. ner 48loch nabe?
noch sry für die frage aber jeder fängt ma an+der nächste bmx laden is 250km entfernt =(

edit: sorry...erst lesen dann fragen...habs bei parano gefunden


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> und eine kleine technische fraga hab ich noch (sry for offtopic)
> wo is der unterschied zw. ner cassetten nabe und z.B. ner 48loch nabe?
> noch sry für die frage aber jeder fängt ma an+der nächste bmx laden is 250km entfernt =(


bei ner normalen nabe (flip flop) hast du ein schraubritzel mit den lagern und sperrklingen, die auf den nabenkörper geschraubt werden.
casettennaben hingegen greifen mit ihren sperrklingen in den nabenkörper, in dem sich die verzahnung befindet.ich denek bei google soltest du entsprechende fotos finden, srry aber ich hab jetz grad keine lust meine casettennabe zu zerlegen und n foto davon zu machen


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (17. Oktober 2005)

brauchst nit, hab mich schon für ne cassetten nabe entschieden..schon allein wg dem kleineren ritzel was anbaubar is


----------



## Sele666 (17. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> jop, mit der kurbel hat primo damals echt ne nvolltreffer gelandet, die kurbel existiert ja schons eit mindestens 2 jahren und wird immernoch gerne gekauft




die gibs schon seit gut und gerne 10 jahren


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (18. Oktober 2005)

hab nochma ne offtopic frage:
aus geldgründen kann ich mir kein neues hr + ne neue kurbel gleichzeitig kaufen...also würd ich gern ma wissen ob dieses: WETHEPEOPLE Stereo Sprocket kb auf ne einteilige kurbel, sowie auf die primo powerbite passt. passt die ohne adapter? wenn ja, was brauch ich dann für einen?


----------



## fullbmx (23. Oktober 2005)

soulrider#1 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das ace of spades atom gibt es in 20,5"
> 
> http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/d__Eastern_Bikes_Ace_of_Spades_Atom_Series____2006_1452.htm
> 
> ...





Ich habe das Bike schon im Shop gesehen die Kurbel sieht aus wie die Primo Powerbite nur mit Eastern Logo


----------



## jimbim (23. Oktober 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> hab nochma ne offtopic frage:
> aus geldgründen kann ich mir kein neues hr + ne neue kurbel gleichzeitig kaufen...also würd ich gern ma wissen ob dieses: WETHEPEOPLE Stereo Sprocket kb auf ne einteilige kurbel, sowie auf die primo powerbite passt. passt die ohne adapter? wenn ja, was brauch ich dann für einen?


müsste passen wenn nich ist beim kb nen adapter dabei!


----------



## *Souly* (27. Dezember 2005)

so hier jetzt das bild! kann man auch drauf klicken!





mfg souly


----------



## Sele666 (28. Dezember 2005)

sattel geht ja mal überhaupt gar nich ansonsten isses schon recht schik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Dezember 2005)

nich schlecht, nur wie gesagt der zerfetzte sattel is nich so toll und vielleicht den rotor raus, aber sonst top...


----------



## *Souly* (28. Dezember 2005)

sattel ist nur ne notlösung, da ich mit dem der dabei war überhaupt nicht fahren konnte. der rotor bleibt drin, den wollte ich ja haben!

für die die sich das rad auch hollen möchten. stellt euch drauf ein das ihr nach einer woche eine neue hr felge kaufen müßt, da ist bei mir die chrom beschichtung abgeblättert.

mfg souly


----------



## RISE (28. Dezember 2005)

Sieht schick aus, auch mit dem Sattel. Ich glaub ich lackier meinen Lenker auch wieder schwarz...


----------



## MTXR (1. August 2007)

wöh !! ich seh nix ... 
pack mal bitte nochmal rein oder ne pm an mich wär echt nett.

gruß


----------



## Aceface (1. August 2007)

MTXR schrieb:


> wöh !! ich seh nix ...
> pack mal bitte nochmal rein oder ne pm an mich wär echt nett.
> 
> gruß



der thread ist fast 2 jahre alt...nächstes mal vllt drauf achten.


----------



## MTXR (28. August 2007)

oh gut  sorry aber hab mich so gefreut, dass ich mal was über die suche gefuden hab


----------

